# 2012 Havanese National



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

*The HAVANESE CLUB of AMERICA

2012 National Specialty

July 11 - 15, 2012

Bloomington, Minnesota

at the Hilton Hotel - MSP Airport*

*
Hope you can attend whether you are showing a dog or not! It is fun to see all the havs and meet many of the forum members!*


Don't wait! The rooms fill up quickly!

http://www.hilton.com/en/hi/groups/personalized/M/MSPAHHF-HCA-20120709/index.jhtml?WT.mc_id=POG
http://2012havanesenational.wordpress.com/


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I plan on going------anyone else?
We can make a list here of who's going so we can all make sure we meet up*



Julie (Quincy/Vinnie)
Laurie (Logan,Lexi,Lily,Laila)
Kathleen (Holly,Duffy,Hannah)
Elizabeth (Mollie,Bailey)
Pat (Rommie,Paige,Tula)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I will be there without a doubt!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

My cousin is getting married  and I have to photograph the wedding that Saturday


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

We will be there!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I hope to, just a bit early to make plans


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Tentatively..talking to DH about it. Should know soon!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

mintchip said:


> My cousin is getting married  and I have to photograph the wedding that Saturday


Oh no Sally! That's too bad......you will not be able to make it,but it is wonderful that you'll be photographing your cousin's wedding. That's more important for sure,even though I will miss meeting you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

irishnproud2b said:


> We will be there!


Wonderful Kathleen! I really loved visiting with your you and your husband in Chicago. I hope we can take a little time to do that again!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Becky Chittenden said:


> I hope to, just a bit early to make plans


I hope you are able to attend also Becky.:thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thumper said:


> Tentatively..talking to DH about it. Should know soon!
> 
> Kara


I hope you come Kara!:thumb:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

When is it? My goal was to go I hope to. I need to get Zoey walking better


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Julie said:


> I hope you are able to attend also Becky.:thumb:


Thanks, me too.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been mulling this over. Last year it was in Raleigh and I was able to attend agility in Sanborn and two days at the show. I was in Hav heaven!

This year agility is open only for the havs, for the first time every for HCA, so I'm thinking about going. I don't think i can fly Gracie, she now weighs 19 lbs. I'm really on the fence. 

Anyone else thinking of going?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am hoping to go, I promised my granddaughter that if she got good grades and no detentions...At christmas she had A's and B's...so I guess I will have to pay for two tickets and she reminded me the American Girl store is near...
Really she had so much fun last year and she sat for a long time selling calendars, she is sooo in to rescue and volunteering now and responsible breeding (shes only 9) she can go on about that. Thanks to Heather, Laurie, and all the wonderful ladies of HRI you all made a lasting impression.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Robbie she was such an angel! I was so happy when she won that necklace that was so cute. I sure hope to see you guys there this year!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Laurie, At this point we plan to be there. She gave a couple of talks about volunteenring for a cause and she shows the blanket and talks about the dogs and how they need to feel safe, and how human babies are the same. As time goes on we will make more solid plans. Wish I were going to the show in NY....


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I hope to go


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I wish I could go. But any extra money I have at that point will be spent on training Cey for showing, and also on everything else I spend on him haha .

By the way Julie, your link to the room reservation seems to be broken... the link goes just to 'http://2012havanesen....wordpress.com/' which isn't a valid link...

Will this be televised at all, do you know? I would love love love to watch even if we don't attend...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was really hoping to go this year but it with probably not happen. DH is having another surgery & will be out of work a while. So money will be the issue right now.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

heatherk said:


> I wish I could go. But any extra money I have at that point will be spent on training Cey for showing, and also on everything else I spend on him haha .
> 
> By the way Julie, your link to the room reservation seems to be broken... the link goes just to 'http://2012havanesen....wordpress.com/' which isn't a valid link...
> 
> Will this be televised at all, do you know? I would love love love to watch even if we don't attend...


Thanks for bringing it to my attention.....I fixed it with updated links.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

hotel booked!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woo hoo. With Mike too??


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

This sounds like a lot of fun. Can I bring Lucy and Charlie even though they would not be competing?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Coming in on Thur-missing the Wonderful HRI Dinner & Auction-and the Parades-Darn it-but at least will get to catch some of the fun & beautiful dogs.

Pat


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

AWESOME! I can't wait to see you Elizabeth and Pat!
Diann I hope you decide to come!

I booked my room just days ago......I will arrive Wed and leave Sunday!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Julie. It sounds like fun. Is it a place where I could bring pet Havs, not showing or competing?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Pat, I cannot believe that you are missing the banquet AND the rescue parade ??you have been a fixture at the parade !! I figured Mr Rommie and Tula would walk this year. I am so sad! :Cry::Cry:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I am really bummed about that-but I have to be in Reno two weeks later so not able to take Thur off-have to work till noon. Mr Rommie, Ms Tula & Miss Paige will all be coming-just to hang around the HRI table-we love selling the tickets and talking to everyone.

Pat


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Diann said:


> Thanks Julie. It sounds like fun. Is it a place where I could bring pet Havs, not showing or competing?


Yes...some people do bring their havs along with them. The hotel usually has requirements that must be met...like when you leave your room they must wear a belly band or bitch britches at all times. The hotel also has a requirement that you keep your dogs quiet when you are not in your room so as not to disturb other guests. When I was in Chicago at Nationals there were a few complaints about leaving dogs unattended and them barking excessively etc. that I heard about. There are times they can not be with you.....such as at the banquet dinner etc. so you will want to plan accordingly.

It is so much fun seeing all the dogs,having fun at the rescue auction,dinners and socializing that I prefer to leave mine at home. This way,I don't have to worry about him and can enjoy myself without that additional thought. There are people who bring their dogs though,so don't hesitate if that is important to you.

Hope you decide to go!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Please register for the events/dinner and any reserved seating asap.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is the update for anyone want to or thinking about attending.

We worked, and we worked, and we chewed our nails to stubs getting it all done, 4 of us putting it all into a (hopefully)seamless registration process for you. We tested and tested, had lots of fixes, and corrections, but it finally looks like you can register for the nationals and make sure you get the merchandise you want and the food you want, and the education you want, and the events you want all lined up. I just did it and it did seem seamless. Try it......
http://www.regonline.com/hca_national_2012​ and again the website for the Nationals is......
http://2012havanesenational.wordpress.com/​
nona dietrich


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Not sure if I will be able to attend, though I hope I can, but not sure if I will have my girl to show or not. so we shall see.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I sure hope we will be able to see you and Z there!


----------



## promigh (May 8, 2012)

*looking for roommate*

I'm planning to go - I have a reservation at the host hotel. I am looking for a roommate. I don't smoke.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

*Sorry if this has already been posted, just popping in to try to round up more volunteers!
From the HRI event Chair:*

Good morning...
Our big night is a week from today! We have had a HUGE influx of donations, close to 250 items this year!

We have clearance to begin setting up Thursday morning as planned.

We will do the set-up and staging in the Wood Duck Pond Room beginning at 11:00 a.m.

Lori Brostrom is bringing all the items she has been collecting for us from donors all over the country.

She has sorted through, labeled and made either raffle box toppers or silent auction bid sheets for all these items!!!

If you can grab a friend to come either at 11 a.m. for setting up or 4: p.m. (to help with the move) or both times, please bring them.

I still need commitments for selling tickets....the biggest key element. No tickets sales, no money for HRI ☹.

Let me know if you can ask some of your friends if they have interest in doing this.

See you next week. I will be arriving on Sunday the 8th. I will have my cell with me 239-821-0699 if you need to find me.

Hugs to all...
Charlene

---------------------------------------------

*PLEASE help with this event. It can all be done so quickly if we get enough help. Otherwise it falls upon just a few.....Send me a note if you want to sell tickets or can give a little time with set up or moving tables. THANK YOU! *


----------

